# Adelaide Zoo



## Hickson (Sep 19, 2007)

Was in Adelaide yesterday for work, and managed to squeeze in about 90 mins at the zoo.

*American Alligator






Aruba Island Rattlesanke





Binturong





Meerkat





Dwarf Mongoose





Purple-Crowned Pigeon





Red-collared Lorikeet





Malleefowl





Black Gibbons, female and male





Siamang





Hunting Dog *(photographed through 12.5x12.5mm mesh - flash caused the washed out look down the middle of the pic)*





Hippo*







Hix


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 19, 2007)

For some reason Hix the pics didnt work!!!!!!!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 19, 2007)

Work fine, nice work Hix, all in 90mins!

Hippo and Lorikeet beaut shots


----------



## Hickson (Sep 19, 2007)

Should work now.



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Pugs!

Only had the IXUS with me, the Lorikeet was taken on macro. 



Hix


----------



## mertle (Sep 20, 2007)

Great pics Hix!!!

Pitty we didn't know you would be here, we could have met you there for a walk and a chat!!!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 20, 2007)

*That first pic of the Alligator looks like a big rubber one. Nice Shots Hix for 90mins break. *


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 20, 2007)

a hint for the hippo next time your at our zoo and taking a photo of the hippo....

put your hands out in front of you, one on top of the other, clap them together and open your hands (one arm up and one arm down) and he will open his mouth for you!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 20, 2007)

open sesame!


----------



## mertle (Sep 20, 2007)

HAHAHA will have to try that next time I am there Matt!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanna go back to the zoo now..

Wait a minute I am in a zoo...... (my own house) lol

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Hickson (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I'll have to try that next time I'm there!



Hix


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow Hixy, nice pics, I was impressed with the rosella too. I love Adelaide zoo, have only been once but loved the variety. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

Hix said:


> Thanks Matt, I'll have to try that next time I'm there!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Hix pretending to be a hippo.. that could be fun to watch


----------

